# Positionierung zweier DIV nebeneinander erzwingen ?!



## Sebigf (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe zwei DIV in meiner Datei, welche nebeneinander gestellt werden sollen. Dies löse ich mit "float:left". Das geht soweit auch ganz gut. Drum herum befindet sich ein weiteres DIV, welches mit der Größe variiert. Nun ist es aber so, dass manchmal durch das äußere DIV die beiden darin befindlichen eher untereinander positioniert werden...

Wie kann ich erzwingen, dass die beiden DIV "immer" nebeneinander stehen ?

Danke


----------



## Icromaxx (29. Juli 2006)

Da gibt es so allerhand möglichkeiten, die einfachste wäre wohl dass du beiden kleinen divs 50% als breite angibst. Dadurch haben beide immer die hälfte der Breite des Mutterelements und passen immer beide rein....kannste natürlich auch variieren, dass es 60%/40% sind je nachdem wie du das brauchst. 
Wichtig ist, dass du keine absolute Größe in pixeln angibst, weil dann mit einem ändern der Größe des MutterDivs es halt sein kann, dass sie sich untereinander stellen!


----------

